# Harbour Town Yacht Club



## akbmusic (Feb 11, 2007)

Anyone know anything/have any experiences with the four-week yearly membership at the condos there? We have looked into other fractionals on Hilton Head before, but most would give us too many weeks (13, 9 and 6 on what we looked at) to deal with at this point. Also, I can trade two weeks of this with II (I am not a big RCI fan:annoyed: ) The website is www.harbourtownyachtclub.com, FWIW.
Thanks!


----------

